# [nouveau PC] matos recommande

## pathfinder

c est une questiojn un peu lourde, mais faisons simple:

au labo on va racheter des PC car le mien, de mauvaise qualite, a lache. OK, cool, bonne nouvelle.

Mais je vais devoir me taper une reinstall. Donc autant que ce soit le plus ssmoooth possible.

Ce sera un Dell (pas le choix, et perso, ca me va, c est fiable)

Il sera en 64 bits     (aille j ai peur)

Par exemple, je VEUX une NVIDIA et rien d autre.

Mais au niveau des disques et du processeur, que me conseillez vous?

Intel Core2Duo ou Athlon XP64 ??   (je prefere Intel Core2Duo , mais en cpmpatibilite ca ira?)

Des retours?

Si vous pensez a d autres trucs tres importants, allez y, lachez vous, essayez de pas filer de trolls, mais j ecouterai tout. puisque j aurai plus ou moins le choix...

Merci a tous.

Au fait, c est un plaisir de faire partie de la communaute gentoo et des forums !    :Smile: 

----------

## xaviermiller

quel est le budget ? desktop / laptop ?

----------

## lesourbe

 *pathfinder wrote:*   

> je prefere Intel Core2Duo , mais en cpmpatibilite ca ira? Des retours?

 

j'ai un e6600 sous ubuntu   :Embarassed:  ... oui j'ai pas encore trouvé le courage d'installer une gentoo dessus ...

ben ca marche nickel.

 *Quote:*   

> Si vous pensez a d autres trucs tres importants

 

genre le choix de la carte mère...

mais je commence souvent par demander : à quoi il va te servir ?

----------

## kwenspc

 *pathfinder wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ce sera un Dell (pas le choix, et perso, ca me va, c est fiable)
> 
> Il sera en 64 bits     (aille j ai peur)
> ...

 

- Pas de soucis avec Dell "a priori". J'utilise un Optiplex GX620 (bon c'est loin d'être le must) mais ça tourne parfaitement et c'est silencieux, donc pour peu que tu y mettes le prix tu auras du bon matos.

- Là encore aucun soucis avec le 64bits, tout tourne parfaitement (même le flash et tout), vraiment faut pas s'en faire.

- Intel Core2Duo sans hésiter. Ils sont moins gourmands en énergie, chauffent moins, sont plus puissants et c'est full compatible (ok les quelques petites instructions qui ont été rajoutées seront prises en comptes dans la version 4.2 de gcc, mais ça il suffira de changer les CFLAGS le jour où tu passeras à cette version de gcc et c'est tout)

- Disques dur? J'en sais trop rien j'imagine que ça doit varier chez Dell. Perso ils m'ont mis du Western Digital. Ça a l'air de bien tourner. Après à toi de voir la taille dont tu as besoin. Prends du SATA II déjà et si t'as moyen d'en avoir 2 de même taille tu pourras te faire du RAID logiciel ce qui pourra booster tes perfs et sécurisé tes données.

Mais globalement ça dépend en effet du budget que tu as pour ça. Parce que ça va de la simple tour minimaliste à une bonne mid-tower avec bi-xeon et ram ecc...

----------

## pathfinder

c est un PC de labo

le budget j en sais trop rien... pas enorme, c est deja bien qu on rachete un PC.

l informaticien est un pote, ca devrait pouvoir un peu aider.

utilité, oui , pardon:

simulations numériques, utilisation de codes de réseaux neuronaux (doncca va tourner comme bete) et progs type Matlab, type Catia, SUN IDE, et mailleurs.

Chez Dell j ai vu que c est assez cher le bon matos, et qu il y avait des Intel Core2 Duo et des Intel Viiv Core 2Duo... en 64 bits.

Une idee?

Le disque dur, la RAM je m en fous, il y a des disques au labo, et j ai 3 disques de backup maintenant. Je pourrais toujours rajouter de la RAM.

Mais par exemple, il y avait des problemes de reconnaissance sous Linux sur certains PC/kernels de 4 Go de RAM, et pas de solution trouvee jusqu a present, vous sauriez pourquoi?

En RAM je pensais commencer humblement avec 1Go, ca devrait suffire.

La question: Intel Viiv / Intel Core 2 Duo? Ils marchent bien sous gentoo 64? ou ce sera des prises de tete?

E6600?

moi ce serait plutot un E6300, ca devrait suffire

(jusqu a present j utilisais un P4 3.2GHz 1Go RAM et c etait OK (sauf que le disque dur a lache, le ventilo etait mauvais, etc))

(les simulations lourdes sont balancees sur un SUN a 8 processeurs)

----------

## Mickael

 *Quote:*   

> - Intel Core2Duo sans hésiter. Ils sont moins gourmands en énergie, chauffent moins, sont plus puissants et c'est full compatible (ok les quelques petites instructions qui ont été rajoutées seront prises en comptes dans la version 4.2 de gcc, mais ça il suffira de changer les CFLAGS le jour où tu passeras à cette version de gcc et c'est tout) 

 

Noter également que depuis les 2.6.20, l'architecture core2 est pleinement supportée, et "déclarée" dans les architectures possibles du noyau. (Petite remarque, les core et core2 seront exploités à 100% avec la version 4.3, mais rassurez-vous, la 4.2 sera le vrai pas en avant de gcc pour ces architectures)

----------

## pathfinder

ok pour les 64 et core2DUO

donc il faudrait passer a gcc 4.2 pour sentir une difference.

2 disques durs, c est mieux, je savais, je prefere aussi, sauf que RAID logiciel, la vous me parlez chinois...

Et entre Core 2 Duo et Intel Viiv Core 2 Duo? le 2eme est compatible?

----------

## pathfinder

video Intel integree / NVidia card? 

vous preferez quoi?

(les configs que j ai vues ne proposent pas nvidia mais ATI,et ca, hors de question)

----------

## yoyo

Pour le sata, je crois que le contrôleur jmicron (ou un truc comme ça) n'est pas sur les livecd gentoo : c'est donc un truc à regarder.

Le terme "ViiV", ça n'est pas l'équivalent de "centrino2" ?? Si c'est le cas, il ne devrait y avoir aucun problème de compatibilité.

Quant à la carte graphique, c'est une machine de calcul principalement donc l'affichage a priori est un élément secondaire : l'accélération 3D ne me semble pas être une priorité donc n'importe quelle gpu devrait faire l'affaire (le module ATI opensource fonctionne parfaitement en 2D il me semble).

Enfin pour la différence de performances au changement de gcc, ça me parait illusoire dans ton cas; à moins que tu aies les sources de matlab et que tu les recompiles ...   :Laughing: 

Mes 0.02 cents.

----------

## xaviermiller

marrant, il y a 10 ans, j'aurais dit "achète alors une petite SPARC"  :Wink: 

donc dans ton cas, un gros processeur avec énormément de RAM rapide. Donc ça va vite monter dans la gamme "Precision"

----------

## _droop_

 *pathfinder wrote:*   

> video Intel integree / NVidia card? 
> 
> vous preferez quoi?
> 
> (les configs que j ai vues ne proposent pas nvidia mais ATI,et ca, hors de question)

 

vidéo intel intégrée sans hésiter :

- c'est suffisemment performant pour les bureaux 3d (et les jeux pas trop récent si besoin).

- les drivers sont libres et de bonne qualité.

- ca consomme moins (à priori).

par contre :

- mémoire partagée. (impact sur les performances et sur la mémoire que l'os peut utiliser).

- les performances sont quand même très basse sur les jeux récents (pas très grave si tu joues pas sur cette machine).

Perso entre nvidia et ati, je prend une ati qui a des drivers libres (donc une pas trop récente)...

----------

## Mickael

 *Quote:*   

> mémoire partagée. (impact sur les performances et sur la mémoire que l'os peut utiliser). 

  sauf que si tu fais du calcul/simulation, on lance pas d'interface graphique  :Wink:  donc les intel 945 intégrées suffisent. J'en ai une, je ne fais pas de jeu, donc largement suffisante et performante.

----------

## lesourbe

 *MickTux wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   mémoire partagée. (impact sur les performances et sur la mémoire que l'os peut utiliser).   sauf que si tu fais du calcul/simulation, on lance pas d'interface graphique  donc les intel 945 intégrées suffisent. J'en ai une, je ne fais pas de jeu, donc largement suffisante et performante.

 

c'est pourquoi, afin d'éviter que le topic aille dans toutes les directions possibles et inimaginables, de savoir ce qu'il compte faire de ça conf ...

j'ai lu vite, mais j'crois pas que ça a déjà été dit.

----------

## pathfinder

ok pour gcc, je n ai pas les sources d MAtlab  :Smile: 

bien, pour le calcul / simulation, perso, euh, je prefere tot de meme u environnement graphique... meme si apres je lance un nohup, je prefere avoir un bureau: les grosses machines de calcul, la, ok, mais on parle pas d enormes simulations, et les grosses simulations seront balancees, la OK, sans interface graphique, sur une autre machine.

Pour la carte graphique, je pige pas trop: moi je crois bien avoiur besoin de la 3D (cf CATIA), non? ce sont des progs de CAO et DAO (un autre projet)...

donc l acceleration 3D ca devrait etre present... enfin je crois.

j ai lu un post sur les partitionnements super interessant, et c est en effet cool d avoir deux disques durs.

Mais une question: le RAID logiciel est obligatoire?

Quels sont ses avantages/performances? Si c est torp prise de tete, je prefere pas.

Je note aussi pour le controlleur JMicron ( c est con, ca me dit en effet quelque chose comme nom) et pour le SATA2, euh, je sais pas s ils proposent ca...

----------

## lesourbe

 *pathfinder wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Mais une question: le RAID logiciel est obligatoire?
> 
> Quels sont ses avantages/performances? Si c est torp prise de tete, je prefere pas.
> ...

 

c'est pas obligatoire...

tu as deux possibilités avec deux disques raid0 et raid1

raid0 = stripe, pas de perte d'espace, meilleures perfs, si un des disques lâche, tu perds toutes tes données.

raid1 = mirror, on perd un disque, mêmes perfs qu'avec un seul disque, si un des disques lâche, tu as toujours tes données.

----------

## yoyo

 *pathfinder wrote:*   

> Pour la carte graphique, je pige pas trop: moi je crois bien avoiur besoin de la 3D (cf CATIA), non? ce sont des progs de CAO et DAO (un autre projet)...
> 
> donc l acceleration 3D ca devrait etre present... enfin je crois.

 Pour ça, il vaut mieux que tu ailles faire un tour sur leurs sites respectifs pour voir comment est supporté leur affichage.

 *pathfinder wrote:*   

> Je note aussi pour le controlleur JMicron ( c est con, ca me dit en effet quelque chose comme nom) et pour le SATA2, euh, je sais pas s ils proposent ca...

 Non, il vaut mieux l'éviter (ou bien te renseigner avant pour savoir comment faire pour installer ta gentoo le cas échéant).

----------

## lesourbe

pour jmicron regardez par là.

suffit d'utiliser un live-cd qui le supporte pour installer gentoo.

----------

## Mickael

 *lesourbe wrote:*   

> pour jmicron regardez par là.
> 
> suffit d'utiliser un live-cd qui le supporte pour installer gentoo.

 

OFF/ Cela mériterait presque un TIP dans le forum ce liveCD kernel-of-truth

EDIT : et pendant que nous sommes  KernelOfTruth à fait un topic sur ce sujet : Roundup:Kernels with JMicron support (JMB363, 361, 360, 36x)

----------

## gbetous

Je plusse tout ce que je peux pour la video Intel intégrée !!!

Ca marche du tonnerre, c'est super fluide... et pourtant moins puissant que mon ancienne ATI9600. Bref, très c'est réussi. Si c'est pour ne pas jouer, à prendre sans hésiter !!!

Pour le jmicron, avec les diverses docs trouvées sur le web, j'ai eu aucun soucis à faire booter tout le bouzing   :Cool: 

EDIT : le LiveCD 2006.1 de Gentoo suffit, faut passer "all-generic-ide" en parametre du kernel, et activer dans le BIOS une compatibilité (et encore, je suis pas sur que ce soit nécessaire)

EDIT2 : j'avais pas vu que c'était pour faire de la 3D "serieuse"... je sais pas trop ce que ça vaut dans ces cas là...

----------

## dapsaille

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> Prends du SATA II déjà et si t'as moyen d'en avoir 2 de même taille tu pourras te faire du RAID logiciel ce qui pourra booster tes perfs et sécurisé tes données.
> 
> 

 

HAHAHAAAA je te tiens la main dans le sac petit sacripan :p

 Comment booster les perfs ET sécuriser les données avec 2 disques ?? (bon ok je suis crevé je titille un peu la mais bon pour une fois)   :Wink: 

----------

## kwenspc

 *dapsaille wrote:*   

> 
> 
> HAHAHAAAA je te tiens la main dans le sac petit sacripan :p
> 
>  Comment booster les perfs ET sécuriser les données avec 2 disques ?? (bon ok je suis crevé je titille un peu la mais bon pour une fois)  

 

 :Question: 

ah 2 disques c'est pas suffisant pour faire une partie raid 0 et une autre raid 1? (je veux dire: les données sensibles on les met en raid 1, et celle auquelles on souhaite accéder plus vite en raid 0. non?). ou alors il en faut obligatoirement un 3eme pour le raid 1? je sais plus   :Confused: 

----------

## lesourbe

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ah 2 disques c'est pas suffisant pour faire une partie raid 0 et une autre raid 1? (je veux dire: les données sensibles on les met en raid 1, et celle auquelles on souhaite accéder plus vite en raid 0. non?). ou alors il en faut obligatoirement un 3eme pour le raid 1? je sais plus  

 

première partie, c'est vrai on peut ? ...

2nde partie, 2 disques suffisent pour le raid 1

----------

## kwenspc

http://lehmann.free.fr/raidDoc.html  d'après cette doc on peut mixer le raid (logiciel) selon les partoches.

----------

## dapsaille

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> http://lehmann.free.fr/raidDoc.html  d'après cette doc on peut mixer le raid (logiciel) selon les partoches.

 

Prrrftttt ... meme pas drole ^^

 N'empêche que c'est batard comme solution dans le sens ou les 2 disques sont stressés par le raid0 donc monter é partoches en raid 1 ....

 ca fait solution à la mac gyver   :Wink: 

----------

## kwenspc

 *dapsaille wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  ca fait solution à la mac gyver  

 

La coiffure en option et on est pas obligé de la prendre j'espère?  :Laughing: 

----------

## dapsaille

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

>  *dapsaille wrote:*   
> 
>  ca fait solution à la mac gyver   
> 
> La coiffure en option et on est pas obligé de la prendre j'espère? 

 

hehehe reste à voir ..

 Attention pour installer gentoo vous disposez d'un trombonne, d'un pulvérisateur de laque vide ainsi que d'un cure-dents ... TOP départ

----------

## xaviermiller

 *dapsaille wrote:*   

>  Attention pour installer gentoo vous disposez d'un trombonne, d'un pulvérisateur de laque vide ainsi que d'un cure-dents ... TOP départ

 

-> le kit Mc Gyver

ne sous-estime pas ce qu'on peut faire à partir d'un attache-trombone (on vire hors-sujet, là...)

----------

## dapsaille

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

>  *dapsaille wrote:*    Attention pour installer gentoo vous disposez d'un trombonne, d'un pulvérisateur de laque vide ainsi que d'un cure-dents ... TOP départ 
> 
> -> le kit Mc Gyver
> 
> ne sous-estime pas ce qu'on peut faire à partir d'un attache-trombone (on vire hors-sujet, là...)

 

[HS]

Essaye déja d'installer gentoo avec un trombonne ca seras déja pas mal   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

[/HS]

----------

## lesourbe

 *dapsaille wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [HS]
> 
> Essaye déja d'installer gentoo avec un trombonne ca seras déja pas mal   
> ...

 

nooon c'est pas le bon live-cd ... j'ai pas le temps, vite le trombone !!!

----------

## _droop_

 *dapsaille wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  N'empêche que c'est batard comme solution dans le sens ou les 2 disques sont stressés par le raid0 donc monter é partoches en raid 1 ....
> 
> 

 

Si on fait ça pour les performances faut être sûr que la partition raid0 sera beaucoup moins utilisé que le raid1...

Sur des traitement lourds (vidéo ?). On peut imaginer mettre les sources et les résultats sur le raid0 et les temporaires sur raid1.

Après, c'est clair que faut avoir une utilisation particulière pour que ce soit rentable...

----------

## pathfinder

salut a tous, ca y est, la machine a ete achete... je suis un peu decu par certains aspects... mais framchement je peux pas me plaindre.

J ai besoin de vos conseils pour l install et quelques trucs.... voila la config:

CPU Intel Core 2 Duo E6400  2.13GHz  FSB 1066MHz  caché niveau 2, 2MB, VT, EIST

1/ ce sont 2 processeurs? je mettrais -j3 dans le make.conf?

   c est du 64 bits?

RAM DDR2 de 2GB a 667MHz noECC (2x1Gb)

DISQUE ATA2 de 160 Gb a 7200 rpm

2/ ATA2 c est un probleme pour la gentoo? c est du jmicron?

3/ ATI Radeon X1300 Pro PCI Express de 256 MB (profil bas) ????

c est chiant je voulais pas ATI... mais vous avez des retours sur cette carte? les drivers marchent comment? le DRI? l acceleration materielle 3D? beryl?

voila, apres, il y a 3 ans garantie insitu etc...

c est un dell optiplex 745 desktop.

Bien, apres, les conseils:

1/ je redimensionne la partition windows pour y mettre la gentoo a cheval sur un autre disque SATA de 160 Gb pour augmenter les vitesses d execution? ou j installe la gentoo sur l autre disque et basta? j aurai des problemes avec le ATA2?

2/ si je redimensionne, je repartis comment les partitions?

merci de vos conseils

----------

## Temet

Non, c'est un processeur, mais avec deux coeurs.

Oui, tu mettras "-j3" et oui, c'est du 64 bits.

Pour les conseils ... tu formattes tout et t'installes Gentoo  :Wink: 

Quelle idée de polluer du disque avec du Windows... bon moi j'ai deux PC, j'ai gardé 7Go sur le laptop pour le dodoze ... putain de webcam :p

Sinon, toutes mes condoléances pour ATI  :Laughing: 

(pour le reste, je ne sais pas répondre)

----------

## pathfinder

en realite j ai encore sur un disque un gentoo qui etait parfaite, mais le disque est pourri... et le pc va changer...

donc... que pourrai je recuperer de cette distro?

/usr ?

/home?

/var ?

/rien ?

j aimerais par exemple ne pas avoir a reconfigurer mes themes, mes icones, mon desktop, mes preferences, mes "Places"... mais ca c est ou? ca necessite /usr ? c est risque?  (j avais telecharge plusierus choses)

----------

## dapsaille

Heuuu ....

 ca fait limite la :p

 récupère ton /home déja .. ensuite si tu peux faire un stage4 pourquoi pas ... ensuite un meerge system -e && emerge system -e && emerge world -e

 (y'en as qui vons rapliquer la je les sens venir)

----------

## kwenspc

Aucun soucis pour Ati (3d, beryl tout ça tout ça). D'ailleurs faudra m'expliquer l'interêt de Beryl pour une machine de taf   :Rolling Eyes: 

Pour le makeoptions perso je mets -j5 (2*nb de cpu + 1)

Pour le SATA2 rien n'indique que ce soit du JMicron, ce ci dit (et pour éviter les mauvaises surprises) il vaut mieux alors utiliser directement un live-cd qui supporte ce chip, au moins là tu pourras botter/installer gentoo quoiqu'il arrive, JMicron ou pas.

À ta place je réinstallerais tout (zindowz et gentoo) plutôt que de redimenssioner la partoche existante.

----------

## gbetous

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> D'ailleurs faudra m'expliquer l'interêt de Beryl pour une machine de taf   

 

Bin... la classe !   :Cool: 

----------

## kwenspc

 *gbetous wrote:*   

>  *kwenspc wrote:*   D'ailleurs faudra m'expliquer l'interêt de Beryl pour une machine de taf    
> 
> Bin... la classe !  

 

Réflexion faite pourquoi pas en effet.  :Smile: 

----------

## pathfinder

beryl: j aime bcp la possibilite de separer sur 4 faces bien differentes, et avec alt F5 ou la souris en haut a droite avoir une mosaique rapide de mes fenetres et choisir la bonne.

c est principalement ca.

ok pour la reinstall... mais niveau repartition des partitions sur les disques... j ai encore quelques questions... (je reviens dans 1h)

merci a vous!

----------

